# GIU' LE BRAGHE..



## brugola (26 Marzo 2008)

dal post del cesso ho capito che molti di voi hanno animali.
Mi garberebbe sapere nome dei fortunati e motivazioni, se ce ne sono,  sul nome.
Grazie, grazie altrettanto


----------



## Minerva (26 Marzo 2008)

perchè?


----------



## brugola (26 Marzo 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> perchè?


perchè credo che esistano animali che non hanno l'alito cattivo..


----------



## Lettrice (26 Marzo 2008)

Il mio licaone si chiama Sapeca... parola portoghese che indica un mattacchione... questo nome le venne dato dal padre... il mio ex brasiliano quando la trovammo a S.Spirito vicino al cassonetto della munnezza e immadiatamente ci diede un "full belly"... "grattami e saro' tua" disse... e cosi' fu... l'ammore persiste da 9 anni...


----------



## Old Holly (26 Marzo 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> dal post del cesso ho capito che molti di voi hanno animali.
> Mi garberebbe sapere nome dei fortunati e motivazioni, se ce ne sono sul nome.
> Grazie, grazie altrettanto


Persiano rosso, anni 17, nome: Birba, gatto dichiaratamente gay, deve il suo nome al gatto di Gargamella.

Soriano grigio, quasi 2 anni, trovatello, nome Gary, gay pure lui (c'ho una fortuna con i gatti io)... chiamato così dalla ragazza di mio figlio che me l'ha portato in casa a tradimento... pare che sia il nome del gatto di tale Sponge Bob (che poi in realtà è una lumaca).


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Marzo 2008)

*bru*



brugola ha detto:


> dal post del cesso ho capito che molti di voi hanno animali.
> Mi garberebbe sapere nome dei fortunati e motivazioni, se ce ne sono sul nome.
> Grazie, grazie altrettanto


 

il mio " lillo". 

scelta del nome casuale gestita dal figlio noto anche come animale non peloso.

Illo, è questo qui sotto. senza fiocco.

ha un anno. e lo amo.


----------



## Minerva (26 Marzo 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> perchè credo che esistano animali che non hanno l'alito cattivo..


esaustiva 





*per gli altri che non ancora non lo sanno
Max , pastore tedesco a pelo lungo
nome breve e tronco 
ora posto la sua foto


----------



## Lettrice (26 Marzo 2008)

nOOOOOO... Sponge Bob Squarepants e' una spugna....


----------



## Old Holly (26 Marzo 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> il mio " lillo".
> 
> scelta del nome casuale gestita dal figlio noto anche come animale non peloso.
> 
> ...



Sotto dove?????


----------



## Old Holly (26 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> nOOOOOO... Sponge Bob Squarepants e' una spugna....



Sì, ma il suo animale da compagnia pare sia una lumaca chiamata Gary!


----------



## La Lupa (26 Marzo 2008)

Mimo & Pimpa

La mia famiglia da oltre quindici anni.

Abbiamo cambiato tre case e innumerevoli fidanzati e siamo sempre insieme.

C'ho solo una foto x caso sul pc... dovrei scaricare quelle belle... ma la pimpa si vede in tutto il suo splendore di vacchetta.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Da lì si intuisce il nome, Pimpa come la cagnina di Altan, quella del corrierino... per via delle macchie.

Mimo perchè... boh... mia nonna quando chiamava i gatti faceva: _mino... minin... vegni minin..._ e allora il primo gatto che mi son trovata tra i piedi l'ho chiamato così.


----------



## Lettrice (26 Marzo 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Sì, ma il suo animale da compagnia pare sia una lumaca chiamata Gary!


La lumaca e' il suo amico...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Lo seguo tutte le mattine... causa figlia


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Marzo 2008)

*holly*



Holly ha detto:


> Sotto dove?????


 
lo hai visto?


----------



## brugola (26 Marzo 2008)

la mia è tippi.
dovevano essere due indi tip e tap..me ne è arrivata solo una.
anche la mia ha visto variegati coglioni soggiornare in casa mia..ma secondo me ha sempre pensato: 
NE RESTERA' SOLO UNO...


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> La lumaca e' il suo amico...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
iena se ti becco ti appiccico come avatar 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 altro che balena....


----------



## Old Holly (26 Marzo 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> lo hai visto?



Sì ora l'ho visto! 
E' un amore di cagnolino!!!!!


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Marzo 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> la mia è tippi.
> dovevano essere due indi tip e tap..me ne è arrivata solo una.
> anche la mia ha visto variegati coglioni soggiornare in casa mia..ma secondo me ha sempre pensato:
> NE RESTERA' SOLO UNO...


bellina lei...


----------



## Minerva (26 Marzo 2008)

bello come il sole


----------



## Lettrice (26 Marzo 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> iena se ti becco ti appiccico come avatar
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Intanto io scappo... prova a corrermi dietro se riesci a muovere i tuoi 135 Kg


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Marzo 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Sì ora l'ho visto!
> E' un amore di cagnolino!!!!!


Holly..è una cosa che ha a che fare con la meraviglia..è di un buono, educato, gentile, simpatico, affettuoso, amorevole, mi parla, paziente, insomma è adorabile.

Non puzza. non vomita. e profuma pure.


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Intanto io scappo... prova a corrermi dietro se riesci a muovere i tuoi 135 Kg


 

 con quelle due ossa che ti ritrovi le metto davvero come avatar..mo' vedi...


----------



## brugola (26 Marzo 2008)

*micia*

è esageratamente adorabile!!!
Ma quanti baci gli dai????


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Marzo 2008)

un cane, Pilù. Culattone consenziente e recidivo


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Marzo 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> è esageratamente adorabile!!!
> Ma quanti baci gli dai????


bru...da sfinirlo...

non credevo che un cane potesse essere cosi amorevole...proprio no...e vivo anche in appartamento..e lui sta TUTTA la matina da solo e NON mi fa mai la pipi' in casa...lo amoooooooooooooooooooooooo.


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Marzo 2008)

*Asu*



Asudem ha detto:


> un cane, Pilù. Culattone consenziente e recidivo


 
Fico!


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Marzo 2008)

coscia di lettrice​


----------



## Old Holly (26 Marzo 2008)

Ho provato a caricare la foto dei miei gioielli, ma pare fosse troppo grande, non me ne intendo.
Ora purtroppo vi devo salutare vi leggo stasera!!!!!


----------



## brugola (26 Marzo 2008)

oh..non per vantarmi ma la mia gatta nera fa il riportino.
giuro.
Le tiri una pallina di carta corre a prenderla e te la riporta.
L'ultima volta le ho tirato la cartina di alluminio delle sigarette, corre, la prende, me la porta, poi ci ripensa e se la fagocita..


----------



## Lettrice (26 Marzo 2008)

Il Licaone mi rolla le canne...


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Marzo 2008)

*holy*



Holly ha detto:


> Ho provato a caricare la foto dei miei gioielli, ma pare fosse troppo grande, non me ne intendo.
> Ora purtroppo vi devo salutare vi leggo stasera!!!!!


tagliala  Holly...

a stasera.


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Il Licaone mi rolla le canne...


 
Il mio la spaccia.


----------



## brugola (26 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Il Licaone mi rolla le canne...


tzè...la mia le fuma..


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Marzo 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> oh..non per vantarmi ma la mia gatta nera fa il riportino.
> giuro.
> Le tiri una pallina di carta corre a prenderla e te la riporta.
> L'ultima volta le ho tirato la cartina di alluminio delle sigarette, corre, la prende, me la porta, poi ci ripensa e se la fagocita..


ma povera bestia


----------



## Nobody (26 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Il Licaone mi rolla le canne...


Guarda che quando lo fa se ne imbosca un tot per lui...


----------



## Lettrice (26 Marzo 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Guarda che quando lo fa se ne imbosca un tot per lui...


Lei... quando rolla lei carica tutto sul davanti bastarda tanto appiccia lei...


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Marzo 2008)

ciao Holly!

ti aiuta a rollare ,lettrice?? figo


----------



## brugola (26 Marzo 2008)

e la mia allora che prima di venire a letto prepara la colazione??


----------



## Lettrice (26 Marzo 2008)

Il mio passa l'aspirapolvere e rifa' i letti... la domenica mi sveglia con caffe' e croissant freschi...


----------



## Fedifrago (26 Marzo 2008)

Due gatti e un cane (o qualcosa di simile...)

Tigre, ovviamente dal pelo e dalle movenze (tra le sue abitudini, oltre a bere dal rubinetto, aprire le porte, entrare in qualsiasi sportina & cartone&valigia, russare...) età fra i 15 e i 20 anni, coccoloso all'inverosimile (chi si siede in divano se lo ritrova in braccio , trovatello e castrato (era già così)..

Romeo, ovviamente dal film Gli aristogatti, maschio di due anni, sempre in cerca di rogne (ogni tanto torna a casa con qualche sbrago...), timoroso di tutto e tutti...tranne quando ha fame...ruffiano!

E infine...lui, il volpino o simil essere canino....chicco, il rognoso (nel senso che ha la rogna congenita eh! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )   con cui ho un rapporto di amore/odio (distrutto le porte di casa mia, di un vicino, azzuffatosi con tutti i cani del circondario, accoppato un pechinese -che aveva la sola colpa di mirare alla stessa cagna, che tra l'altro essendo una pastore tedesco era fuori dalla portata di entrambi!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 - in grado di abbaiare per un paio d'ore di seguito senza sosta, devastatore di praticelli etc etc). 
Dovevo capire tutto di lui da quando mi feci commuovere dal suo sguardo di unico cucciolo rimasto tra quelli che l'enpa aveva portato a un mercato...appena lo presi in braccio mi pisciò addosso!!


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Marzo 2008)

il pilù quando non c'ho voglia va in ufficio al posto mio


----------



## Minerva (26 Marzo 2008)

e poi scusate ...parlando di animali...
perchè giù le braghe??


----------



## brugola (26 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Il mio passa l'aspirapolvere e rifa' i letti... la domenica mi sveglia con caffe' e croissant freschi...


la mia va a fare la spesa, chiede solo che la lista sia in latino...


----------



## Lettrice (26 Marzo 2008)

Il mio va a fare la spesa e non mi chiede manco i soldi per pagare


----------



## Fedifrago (26 Marzo 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> tzè...la mia le fuma..


Il mio è già fatto di suo!!


----------



## brugola (26 Marzo 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Il mio è già fatto di suo!!


ma sai che davvero appena appizzo una tromba arriva e serafica si siede sotto il mio divano??
e quando ho finito spiumaccia i divani, spenge le luci e chiude la porta..


----------



## Lettrice (26 Marzo 2008)

Infatti devo confessare che il licaone va a lavoro al mio posto


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Infatti devo confessare che il licaone va a lavoro al mio posto












  l'ho già detto del mio culattone


----------



## La Lupa (26 Marzo 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> tzè...la mia le fuma..


Bè... Mimo le fuma eccome!

Si mettono sul divano... Napo fuma e Mimo aspira.

Se è fumo grammo, scende.

Ve lo giuro sul canguro.


----------



## brugola (26 Marzo 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Bè... Mimo le fuma eccome!
> 
> Si mettono sul divano... Napo fuma e Mimo aspira.
> 
> ...


ti credo, la mia vuole solo warlok stagionata almeno 1 mese...
ieri ho visto che selezionava i vasi per la semina...


----------



## Old casa71 (26 Marzo 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Sì, ma il suo animale da compagnia pare sia una lumaca chiamata Gary!


confermo le so' a memoria tutte le puntate.........


----------



## Old casa71 (26 Marzo 2008)

cane, di nome artu' ..... aspettiamo di trovare ginevra........, è un jk che ulula se lo lascio solo, russa come un trattore ed è goloso di mollette per stendere i panni, salta come una molla e ficca la lingua in bocca a tutti indiscriminatamente 

mia figlia ha un coniglio, anzi coniglietta nana, pelo ad angora, la odio spela e sporca in continuazione........ artu' la chiappa per la coda quando ci riesce


----------



## Verena67 (26 Marzo 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> dal post del cesso ho capito che molti di voi hanno animali.
> Mi garberebbe sapere nome dei fortunati e motivazioni, se ce ne sono, sul nome.
> Grazie, grazie altrettanto


Io ho due adoratissimi roditori : un coniglio di nome Gico e una cavia di nome Bianchetta.

Teneri e insostituibili!

Bacio!


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Marzo 2008)

io ho due gatti ma nel freezer.
Dicono che in salmì siano buonissimi
io li preferisco brasati


----------



## brugola (26 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> io ho due gatti ma nel freezer.
> Dicono che in salmì siano buonissimi
> io li preferisco brasati


io il sabato vado al cinese e mi faccio fare due cagnolini di primavera..


----------



## Minerva (26 Marzo 2008)

io ho accoppato due persiani e li faccio in umido 
bacio!!


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Marzo 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> io il sabato vado al cinese e mi faccio fare due cagnolini di primavera..


i pechinesi? sì, sono buonissimi con il bambù


----------



## brugola (26 Marzo 2008)

peccato tutti quei peli...


----------



## Old chiaraelimpida (26 Marzo 2008)

perdono


----------



## brugola (26 Marzo 2008)

chiaraelimpida ha detto:


> perdono


 
ho capito.......


----------



## La Lupa (26 Marzo 2008)

Io no francamente...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ... ma per evitare il problema dei peli, suggerisco quei gatti africani tutti orecchi...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ... slurp...


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Marzo 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Io no francamente...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


o si fa come coi polli. Una bruciacchiatina prima di spellarlo e metterlo in pentola.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Marzo 2008)

Crudeli e insesibbbbili


----------



## La Lupa (26 Marzo 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Crudeli e insesibbbbili


Confesso che mi piacciono un sacco 'sti gatti.  

	
	
		
		
	


	














Al vapole, pelò!


----------



## Minerva (26 Marzo 2008)

pensa che c'è gente che al posto dei gatti mangia i coniglietti....
razza di barbari


----------



## La Lupa (26 Marzo 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> pensa che c'è gente che al posto dei gatti mangia i coniglietti....
> razza di barbari


Uuuuu... non mi dica niente signora!!!

Dice quei teneri animaletti batufolosi con quelle ossicine che si spezzano facilmente? Quelli dolci dolci che vengono così bene coi pinoli e le olive?







A no no... non se ne parla proprio.

Molto meglio i gatti.


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Marzo 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Uuuuu... non mi dica niente signora!!!
> 
> Dice quei teneri animaletti batufolosi con quelle ossicine che si spezzano facilmente? Quelli dolci dolci che vengono così bene coi pinoli e le olive?
> 
> ...












   entrambi poi hanno quel pelucchio così morbido,soffice e  tenero che ci vengon dei guantini strepitosi...
il cane ,invece, dev'essere un po' stopposo. o si frollano come si deve o niente


----------



## Lettrice (26 Marzo 2008)

Peveri coniglietti... capperi, olive e un goccino d'aceto e' la morte loro... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Comunque scherzi a parte mia mamma mi racconto' che durante la seconda guerra mondiale le diedero da mangiare gatto selvatico... glielo spacciarono per coniglio... ma non lo rifiuto' manco come gatto... dice che fu una delle cose piu' buone che mangio'...


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Peveri coniglietti... capperi, olive e un goccino d'aceto e' la morte loro...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


io non so quanto sia buono un gatto 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ma il coniglio alla diavola o con la sughetta di panna  non è niente male...
mia mamma ,invece, mi raccontava che in tempo di guerra, in campagna c'era uno che rubava i cani dalle case per papparseli


----------



## brugola (27 Marzo 2008)

siete crudeli e cesse... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




e anche fighe di legno.
Se mi parlate ancora di gattini e conigli in umido vi scheggio tutti i dentini davanti


----------



## Lettrice (27 Marzo 2008)

Anche Bambi in umido e' ottimo...


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Anche Bambi in umido e' ottimo...












  spiace dirlo ma è vero...


----------



## Old Giusy (27 Marzo 2008)

Ma come vi vengono certe idee?

Mi fate scompisciare dalle risate!  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Scompisciare....c'avrò già bisogno dei Tena Lady?


----------



## brugola (27 Marzo 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ma come vi vengono certe idee?
> 
> 
> 
> Scompisciare....c'avrò già bisogno dei Tena Lady?


nel caso chiedi a femmina...


----------



## Lettrice (27 Marzo 2008)

Ma io lo porto sempre il _Tenia_ Lady... fa classe


----------



## Minerva (27 Marzo 2008)

brugola carissima,
se hai problemi quest'estate a lasciare la gattina non fare complimenti;
preparo il forn...volevo dire il posto per lei.
contaci


----------



## brugola (27 Marzo 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> brugola carissima,
> se hai problemi quest'estate a lasciare la gattina non fare complimenti;
> preparo il forn...volevo dire il posto per lei.
> contaci


sei ben gentile,  la tippi  la porto con me, al limite se potessi dare un occhio al mio innaffietto ...


----------



## Old Giusy (27 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma io lo porto sempre il _Tenia_ Lady... fa classe


Ah si dice Tenia? Ma non era il verme solitario?


----------



## Minerva (27 Marzo 2008)

è il pannolone per le incontinenti con la tenia.
pensa che per far compagnia al solitario c'è pure una vermetta


----------



## La Lupa (27 Marzo 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> sei ben gentile, la tippi la porto con me, al limite se potessi dare un occhio al mio innaffietto ...


Tra l'altro ti farei notare che Tippete era il coniglietto amichetto di Bambi.


----------



## brugola (27 Marzo 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Tra l'altro ti farei notare che Tippete era il coniglietto amichetto di Bambi.


da quando ho il gatto non ho più mangiato il coniglio.
ho pure adottato un maiale a distanza ma mentre col maiale non riesco a smettere col coniglio ho chiuso.
Poro purcell


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Anche Bambi in umido e' ottimo...


...meglio in salmì con la polenta...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Marzo 2008)

Ma come avete (abbiamo) fatto a scrivere tante scemenze?


----------



## La Lupa (27 Marzo 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> da quando ho il gatto non ho più mangiato il coniglio.
> ho pure adottato un maiale a distanza ma mentre col maiale non riesco a smettere col coniglio ho chiuso.
> Poro purcell


Potresti rivolgerti ad un gruppo d'ascolto... che ne so... gli amici del maiale... fare delle sedute tipo maialisti anonimi...


----------



## brugola (27 Marzo 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma come avete (abbiamo) fatto a scrivere tante scemenze?


puoi sempre eliminare anche questo...


----------



## La Lupa (27 Marzo 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma come avete (abbiamo) fatto a scrivere tante scemenze?


Il talento è talento, non lo puoi arginare!


----------



## brugola (27 Marzo 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Potresti rivolgerti ad un gruppo d'ascolto... che ne so... gli amici del maiale... fare delle sedute tipo maialisti anonimi...


dicono che la dipendenza da maiale sia la più difficile da guarire..
uno crede di esserne uscito poi ti presentano a tradimento una costina e zac...ci ricaschi..


----------



## MariLea (27 Marzo 2008)

Buongiorno assassine,
vi presento i miei mignattoni: Ugo ed Enricuccio


----------



## brugola (27 Marzo 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> Buongiorno assassine,
> vi presento i miei mignattoni: Ugo ed Enricuccio


adorabili loro!!!!
Ugo e enricuccio??????


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Marzo 2008)

Ugo ed Enricuccio?????????? 

	
	
		
		
	


	








uno è uno shnauzer (o come piffero si scrive..)?
l'altro che è ? lo swiffer?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	













io una sola volta nella vita ho mangiato lo stracotto d'asino (buonissimo:balloon

	
	
		
		
	


	




ma giuro che non lo mangerò mai più.
L'asino è un animale che adoro
mi pentii tanto, ma tanto, ma tanto...


----------



## MariLea (27 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> Ugo ed Enricuccio??????????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... peccati di gioventù...


----------



## Lettrice (27 Marzo 2008)

Tanto per tenervi informati... io c'ho un doppio forno superspaziale... c'ho posto per tutti... vi invito a cena, gli animali son benaccet...emmm benvenuti...


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Marzo 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> ... peccati di gioventù...












  infatti, due o tre anni fa...


----------



## brugola (27 Marzo 2008)

effettivamente mi sento un pò ridicola.
ho un figlio maiale e mangio le salsicce, non mangio i gatti ma il porceddu mi fa sballare, così come il rognone...poi però mi pento...ah se mi pento..


----------



## MariLea (27 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> Ugo ed Enricuccio??????????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sì, io parlo con lo swiffer  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   non coi vecchi piumini...


----------



## Lettrice (27 Marzo 2008)




----------



## MariLea (27 Marzo 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> effettivamente mi sento un pò ridicola.
> ho un figlio maiale e mangio le salsicce, non mangio i gatti ma il porceddu mi fa sballare, così come il rognone...poi però mi pento...ah se mi pento..


impara a mangiarla l'erba


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Marzo 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> sì, io parlo con lo swiffer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lo usi per pulire ugo??


----------



## brugola (27 Marzo 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> impara a mangiarla l'erba


e che te credi??? che usi l'origano???


----------



## MariLea (27 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> lo usi per pulire ugo??


esattamente... sapessi... lo spulcia pure... e poi mi lucidano pure il parquet...


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Marzo 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> esattamente... sapessi... lo spulcia pure... e poi mi lucidano pure il parquet...



perdono 

	
	
		
		
	


	




so per esperienza che pure o'scarrafone è bello a mamma suja 

	
	
		
		
	


	









(e io non dovrei parlare col mio pederasta pulcioso.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 :condom


----------



## MariLea (27 Marzo 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> e che te credi??? che usi l'origano???


no, solo misto foglioline


----------



## La Lupa (27 Marzo 2008)

Eeeehh... sì... quei poveri ciuchini...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Sono buonissssssssssimi!  

	
	
		
		
	


	








Lea... belli i tuoi pelosi!


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Marzo 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Eeeehh... sì... quei poveri ciuchini...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


anatema!!!
i ciuchini no...piuttosto i bambini bolliti!


----------



## brugola (27 Marzo 2008)

bastarde..perchè non ho la foto della mia creatura..
poi altro che salmì e polente!!


----------



## MariLea (27 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> perdono
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i figli si accettano per come sono...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




informata per la vasectomia?


----------



## La Lupa (27 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> anatema!!!
> i ciuchini no...piuttosto i bambini bolliti!


Ma che schifo!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Con quell'aroma di borotalco che ti va su e giù per giorni! Peggio della peperonata fredda.


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Marzo 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> i figli si accettano per come sono...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i figli si possono pure buttare fuori o sperdere in autostrada  

	
	
		
		
	


	









per la vasectomia ne abbiamo appena accennato io e lui.
ha detto che vuole prima parlarne col moroso


----------



## MariLea (27 Marzo 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Eeeehh... sì... quei poveri ciuchini...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i pelosi ringraziano 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 son vanitosi loro...

ma li mangiano davvero i ciuchini? naaaaaaa


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Marzo 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ma che schifo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ora, non per dire, ma saran ben meglio di un micetto , no??
belli spennelati e carammellati di sughetto con due patatine di contorno...


----------



## Miciolidia (27 Marzo 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> siete crudeli e cesse...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 



































  sono tre ore che rido...siete folli!


----------



## MariLea (27 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ora, non per dire, ma saran ben meglio di un micetto , no??
> belli spennelati e carammellati di sughetto con due patatine di contorno...


così teneri... piccoli piccoli... che non puoi dire di no


----------



## Lettrice (27 Marzo 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> sono tre ore che rido...siete folli!


Quando vieni a trovarmi col tuo Lillo...


----------



## MariLea (27 Marzo 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> sono tre ore che rido...*siete folli*!


non saprei... fighe di legno sicuramente


----------



## brugola (27 Marzo 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> così teneri... piccoli piccoli... che non puoi dire di no


poi cancello, ma onestamente, il culo roseo di un bambino non vi ricorda sinistramente quello del porceddu prima di essere posizionato sulla brace??


----------



## Miciolidia (27 Marzo 2008)

questo thread letto in fiato vi assicuro che è esilarante.


siete proprio bastarde nel midollo


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Marzo 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> così teneri... piccoli piccoli... che non puoi dire di no


quelle belle chiappette morbide e lisce...
una bella fesa di bimbo  al burro..


----------



## Miciolidia (27 Marzo 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> poi cancello, ma onestamente, il culo roseo di un bambino non vi ricorda sinistramente quello del porceddu prima di essere posizionato sulla brace??


Basta!

fuoridi qui !


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Marzo 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> questo thread letto in fiato vi assicuro che è esilarante.
> 
> 
> siete proprio bastarde nel midollo


ma se continuo a difendere i ciuchini


----------



## Miciolidia (27 Marzo 2008)

*mailea*



mailea ha detto:


> non saprei... fighe di legno sicuramente


 

io ciliegio e radica di noce..e voi?


----------



## brugola (27 Marzo 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Basta!
> 
> fuoridi qui !


mi lapido da sola..


----------



## Miciolidia (27 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma se continuo a difendere i ciuchini


 
l'ho persa questa difesa...appetta che torno indietro.


----------



## MariLea (27 Marzo 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> poi cancello, ma onestamente, il culo roseo di un bambino non vi ricorda sinistramente quello del porceddu prima di essere posizionato sulla brace??


identico


----------



## Miciolidia (27 Marzo 2008)

*per caso*

Avete visto quella porca di Iena?


----------



## La Lupa (27 Marzo 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> io ciliegio e radica di noce..e voi?


Ulivo.
Tutta storta...


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Marzo 2008)

guardate che ci sono un sacco di cose commestibili che al pensiero fanno schifo.
le cavallette, i serpenti, le quagliette, le formiche, i bambini...


----------



## MariLea (27 Marzo 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> io ciliegio e radica di noce..e voi?


mogano pregiato... un classico per le bare...


----------



## Lettrice (27 Marzo 2008)

Legno...tze' io ce l'ho di titanio... con diamante rosa a indicare il punto G


----------



## La Lupa (27 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> guardate che ci sono un sacco di cose commestibili che al pensiero fanno schifo.
> le cavallette, i serpenti, le quagliette, le formiche, i bambini...


E come diceva un mio amico... 

Io sarei onnivoro ma visto che gli onni non esistono mangio tutto il resto.


----------



## Miciolidia (27 Marzo 2008)

*Lupa*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Ulivo.
> Tutta storta...


l'ulivo è meraviglioso/a, pardon


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Marzo 2008)

io ce l'ho di plexiglass. neanche cristallo o volgare fondo di bottiglia..


----------



## Miciolidia (27 Marzo 2008)

*mailea*



mailea ha detto:


> mogano pregiato... un classico per le bare...


ah..interessante..ti sei portata avanti..


----------



## Miciolidia (27 Marzo 2008)

*asu*







Asudem ha detto:


> io ce l'ho di plexiglass. neanche cristallo o volgare fondo di bottiglia..


 
eccheccaz'...


----------



## brugola (27 Marzo 2008)

io ce l'ho profumata... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





l'alita...


----------



## La Lupa (27 Marzo 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> l'ulivo è meraviglioso/a, pardon


In effetti... ammetto... non è proprio secca secca.


----------



## MariLea (27 Marzo 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ah..interessante..ti sei portata avanti..


sto prendendo appuntamento per il piercing... due belle manigliette in ottone....


----------



## Old Giusy (27 Marzo 2008)

Qualcuno vuole cucinare al forno con patate un chihuahua? 
Li odio....


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Marzo 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> In effetti... ammetto... non è proprio secca secca.
















  cioè??? c'hai la passera sovrappeso??


----------



## MariLea (27 Marzo 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> io ce l'ho profumata...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


al sandalo?


----------



## Miciolidia (27 Marzo 2008)

*bestia*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Legno...tze' io ce l'ho di titanio... con diamante rosa a indicare il punto G


 cara...questione di stile, la mia è biedermeier...la tua?


----------



## Miciolidia (27 Marzo 2008)

*giusy*



giusy79 ha detto:


> Qualcuno vuole cucinare al forno con patate un chihuahua?
> Li odio....


quelli li sbatterei anche io al muro.


----------



## brugola (27 Marzo 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> al sandalo?


no, aromatizzata all'arrosto di lonza...


----------



## MariLea (27 Marzo 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Qualcuno vuole cucinare al forno con patate un chihuahua?
> Li odio....


siamo passati alle fighe di legno... e la tua?


----------



## Miciolidia (27 Marzo 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> sto prendendo appuntamento per il piercing... due belle manigliette in ottone....


----------



## Miciolidia (27 Marzo 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> no, aromatizzata all'arrosto di lonza...


..ho sputato il caffè


----------



## MariLea (27 Marzo 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> no, aromatizzata all'arrosto di lonza...


ce l'hai appetitosa


----------



## Old Giusy (27 Marzo 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> siamo passati alle fighe di legno... e la tua?


No, la mia è antiproiettile.....


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Marzo 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> quelli li sbatterei anche io al muro.
















  ma così s'appoltigliano e si cucinano malissimo... 
però, per fare il purè..


----------



## MariLea (27 Marzo 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> No, la mia è antiproiettile.....


e qui si spiega...


----------



## Miciolidia (27 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma così s'appoltigliano e si cucinano malissimo...
> però, per fare il purè..


hai ragione...e poi ammazati cosi la carne diventa dura...


----------



## Miciolidia (27 Marzo 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> e qui si spiega...


----------



## Old Giusy (27 Marzo 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> e qui si spiega...





















Ci vuole un cannone.....


----------



## MariLea (27 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma così s'appoltigliano e si cucinano malissimo...
> però, per fare il purè..


io sapevo che si sbattevano i polpi prima di cucinarli... 
ragazze, siete una fonte infinita d'ispirazione


----------



## Miciolidia (27 Marzo 2008)

*mailea*

sei un genio.

giusy oggi svolta.


----------



## brugola (27 Marzo 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> ce l'hai appetitosa


d'estate invece è aromatizzata al carpaccio..volendo anche alla caprese..

va da se che a novembre tira verso la trifola..


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Marzo 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> io sapevo che si sbattevano i polpi prima di cucinarli...
> ragazze, siete una fonte infinita d'ispirazione


por favor.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




linko tutto alla lega del cane e vi faccio distruggere!!


----------



## MariLea (27 Marzo 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> d'estate invece è aromatizzata al carpaccio..volendo anche alla caprese..
> 
> va da se che *a novembre tira verso la trifola*..


si vabè... ma visto che ci siamo...  in primavera come tira?


----------



## MariLea (27 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> por favor....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


attenta... le spie finiscono sempre uccise...
le meduse si possono friggere sapevatelo


----------



## Old Giusy (27 Marzo 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> si vabè... ma visto che ci siamo... in primavera come tira?


Ma ora di che si parla?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Marzo 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Qualcuno vuole cucinare al forno con patate un chihuahua?
> Li odio....





Miciolidia ha detto:


> quelli li sbatterei anche io al muro.


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Marzo 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> attenta... le spie finiscono sempre uccise...
> le meduse si possono friggere sapevatelo


le meduse fanno un male becco quando le tocchi..
fritte???ma và??


----------



## La Lupa (27 Marzo 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> si vabè... ma visto che ci siamo... in primavera come tira?


Tira tira... tira e passa! Chè, hai magnato pollo?


----------



## brugola (27 Marzo 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> si vabè... ma visto che ci siamo... in primavera come tira?


melanzana alla parmigiana.
l'odore della notto a me fa un baffo...


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Marzo 2008)

secondo me quella di brugola tira (aspira) e basta


----------



## MariLea (27 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> le meduse fanno un male becco quando le tocchi..
> fritte???ma và??


è vero, le prendono col retino...
sapessi quante volte mi hanno beccata le meduse mentre nuotavo... ora porto sempre la matitina medicinale nella borsa da mare e rimedio subito... perchè l'ultima volta ero finita al pronto soccorso...


----------



## Lettrice (27 Marzo 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> cara...questione di stile, la mia è biedermeier...la tua?


Che domande fai... DeBeers...


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Marzo 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> è vero, le prendono col retino...
> sapessi quante volte mi hanno beccata le meduse mentre nuotavo... ora porto sempre la matitina medicinale nella borsa da mare e rimedio subito... perchè l'ultima volta ero finita al pronto soccorso...



lo so. possono essere pericolosissime
E spione..


----------



## brugola (27 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> secondo me quella di brugola tira (aspira) e basta


fa anche i piegamenti, le flessioni e se è in buona mi prepara un caffè...
(quando tippi è assente)


----------



## Fedifrago (27 Marzo 2008)

pietàààààààààààà......






















bastaaaaaaaaaa.....


----------



## Lettrice (27 Marzo 2008)

Tanto per rendevi partecipi... ho appena avuto un orgasmo mangiando una fetta della torta al cioccolato piu' buona che abbia mai mangiato...


----------



## brugola (27 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Tanto per rendevi partecipi... ho appena avuto un orgasmo mangiando una fetta della torta al cioccolato piu' buona che abbia mai mangiato...


se non era multiplo e con contrazioni vaginali come se fosse antani non ci interessa


----------



## Lettrice (27 Marzo 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> se non era multiplo e con contrazioni vaginali come se fosse antani non ci interessa



C'aveva anche la supercazzola prematurata...


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Tanto per rendevi partecipi... ho appena avuto un orgasmo mangiando una fetta della torta al cioccolato piu' buona che abbia mai mangiato...


dopo bimbi e chihuahuha (mi si sono intrecciati i diti...) mangi cioccolata??
obsoleta


----------



## Old Airforever (27 Marzo 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> dal post del cesso ho capito che molti di voi hanno animali.
> Mi garberebbe sapere nome dei fortunati e motivazioni, se ce ne sono, sul nome.
> Grazie, grazie altrettanto


Chihuahua di nome Chato: l'ho chiamato come il cavallo...non c'è un motivo vero e proprio. Perchè ho chiamato così il cavallo? Perchè è stato più volte DENUNchato per atti osceni 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  in luogo pubbligo 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  a parte gli scherzi, mi garbava come nome.
Air


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Marzo 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Chihuahua di nome Chato: l'ho chiamato come il cavallo...non c'è un motivo vero e proprio. Perchè ho chiamato così il cavallo? Perchè è stato più volte DENUNchato per atti osceni
> 
> 
> 
> ...


vuoi una ricettina?


----------



## brugola (27 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> C'aveva anche la supercazzola prematurata...


menti sapendo di mentina..


----------



## Lettrice (27 Marzo 2008)

Siete solo gelose del mio orgasmo...frigide e pure legnose...


----------



## brugola (27 Marzo 2008)

hai dimenticato racchie...


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Siete solo gelose del mio orgasmo...frigide e pure legnose...


il diamante rosa ne ha tratto giovamento??
è sempre al suo posto?


----------



## Miciolidia (27 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> vuoi una ricettina?




















  basta..pietà davvero.

asu, avatar invidiabbile


----------

